# Angio Closure Device



## dpumford (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi!

I just a have question in regards to the Angio-Seal Closure Device that is done after preforming a Cath or Stent.  

I know that at this time there is no payment for this and there is a code you can use for reporting purpose only but I was wondering if there has been any talk about making this a payable service.  We have a new physician who does these closure devices on a regular basis

He dictates:  The right femeral artery is angiographically normal. Sheath is placed appropriately above bifurcation and angio-seal device was successfuly deployed.

I was just wondering how other office are handling these. 

Thanks!


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 26, 2008)

we currently only bill for the supply that is used for the closure until we hear anything further on payment for this service.


----------

